# Can anyone identify these models?



## BoggartBear (Aug 18, 2014)

Hey, I've just been rooting through the old warhammer my cousins gave me about 10 years back just to see what I have. I'm getting back into the game myself and would love to hear what these units are so I can look up so fluff. Might also be a trip down memory lane for you guys haha, also don't mind the painting, some of em are pretty bad.

Majority of the models are metal.

Anyways on to the images:

Delaque Gangers from Necromunda (Guy on far right is Mordian in dress)








Tallarn Imperial Guard








Goliath Gangers from Necromunda








Cawdor Gangers from Necromunda








Van Saar Gangers from Necromunda








Catachan Imperial Guard








Catachan officer/sgt models








Vindicare assassin and Brakar the Avenger (Ratskin special character from Necromunda)









Thanks for looking


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

First picture is mostly Delaque gangers from Necromunda, although there is one Mordian (on the right of the picture in the Dress Guard uniform).

The Next picture is Tallarn Guard.

The Next picture with the muscly dudes are Necromunda Goliath Gangers.

The blue cloaked guys are Cawdor gangers, again Necromunda

The next, in green, I think are Spyrer.

The 4 guys are Catachan, I think

The next 4 are old Cadian 3rd edition metals (for the 122nd Cadian regiment you'll have seen in the original Cityfight book).

The Sniper Rifle dude in Black is a Vindicare Assassin, and still the current model.

The last dude with the LMG is possibly some other ganger, if not converted.


----------



## don_mondo (Jan 28, 2007)

1. Yep, Delaque gangers from Necromunda
2. Yep, Tallarn IG
3. Goliath gangers from Necromunda
4. Cawdor gangers from Necromunda, looks like there might be one pit slave in there as well
5. Van Saar gangers from Necromunda
6. old metal Catachan IG
7. Catachan officer/sgt models
8. Vindicare assassin and Brakar the Avenger (Ratskin special character from Necromunda)


----------



## BoggartBear (Aug 18, 2014)

Thanks Vaz, quite a comprehensive knowledge you have there. Upon googling the Necromunda box set I do seem to remember having the cardboard/plastic city structure. I wonder if I have enough of the stuff to have a go at the game.

i can't see any references to it in the few old White Dwarf issues I have (UK 175, 176, 178, 179, 181 and 188) must have been before their time even (1994/5).

Anyway thanks again. Now to go find the Necromunda rulebook.


----------



## don_mondo (Jan 28, 2007)

Necromunda rulebook used to be available online at the GW specialist site. Let me know if you can't find it...


----------



## BoggartBear (Aug 18, 2014)

Thanks for your input too don_mondo, I'll have to get these images labelled up.

EDIT: According to wikipedia the official necromunda website is gone because GW dropped support for all Specialist Games. I'm sure I'll be able to find a PDF somewhere though.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Heh, takes me back, goblin green and scatter flock bases.


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Vaz said:


> Heh, takes me back, goblin green and scatter flock bases.


Goblin Green sanded bases with a Sunburst Yellow drybrush for me......


----------



## BoggartBear (Aug 18, 2014)

Flicking through the old magazines makes me want to paint two armies of modern models in old school colours. They are so ludicrously bright. 

...maybe without goblin green bases though.









How about some very native american Snakebites?








I actually prefer this old Landspeeder to the new one.


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Now I feel fucking old. Thanks.... :laugh:


----------



## BoggartBear (Aug 18, 2014)

Tawa said:


> Now I feel fucking old. Thanks.... :laugh:


:laugh: Sorry about that... these mags came out when I was 1...


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

BoggartBear said:


> :laugh: Sorry about that... these mags came out when I was 1...


Wha....!? :suicide:


----------



## morfangdakka (Dec 31, 2006)

BoggartBear said:


> :laugh: Sorry about that... these mags came out when I was 1...



Oh damn me and Tawa are fucking old. Damn youngsters get off my flock, go goblin green your bases somewhere else. Where is my Snakebite leather paint? And turn off that damn devil music. Aw hell I am told old for this I going to go take a nap.


Anyway which two armies were you thinking of doing I think that would cool to see the new models painted up old school.


----------



## BoggartBear (Aug 18, 2014)

Haha morfangdakka you had me in stitches. I was thinking Dark Angels vs Space Orks but we'll see. Taleofpainters did the same thing with the 2nd edition starter set and that looked great. But I'd like to use the newer models rather than static poses.

I'm new to the hobby at this point anyways. I dabbled in my early teens and have played the video games since, so I'm thinking I should do something normal first to 'brush' up on my painting skills. I do scale WW2 models currently but they're a fair cry for warriors of the 41st millenium. ><

I think it would be great if a bunch of people did vintage looking armies, it's be a breathe of fresh air on the table.


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

morfangdakka said:


> Oh damn me and Tawa are fucking old.


These bad boys are still going strong in my paint tray 
Admittedly they only get cracked open on special occasions now though.......


----------



## BoggartBear (Aug 18, 2014)

Tawa said:


> These bad boys are still going strong in my paint tray
> Admittedly they only get cracked open on special occasions now though.......


 Nice! Got mah goblin green! But that wash doesn't looks to healthy. Only mithril silver sees any use... perhaps I should do a clear out.


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Aah, good old Enchanted Blue.... :cray:


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Putrid Green, that's older than me :O. Don't remember that one. First set of paints for me were the black screw tops, paint set was the set of 6 breton bowmen. Can still remember the colours I painted them - those who had hats were Blood Red jackets and Enchanted Blue leggings with Bestial Brown bows, Elf Flesh Faces, Chainmail metal and Goblin Green Bases over a Chaos Black basecoat (painted by hand, naturally). Those with the balaclava type things were Enchanted Blue jackets and Golden Yellow leggings

And then there was the 4 5th edition plastic breton I picked up (they came in packs of two), with my first set of other colours - Red Gore and Hawk Turquoise, Scaly Green and Golden Yellow, Liche Purple and Midnight Blue, and the last Red Gore with Shining Gold

Holy hell, how has that stuck with me...


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

You'll not remember the Titan Legion Paint Set either then?


----------



## don_mondo (Jan 28, 2007)

FYI, lots of Necromunda resources here:

http://www.wargamerau.com/forum/index.php?showtopic=79749

Unfortunately, no main rules.


----------



## BoggartBear (Aug 18, 2014)

I've found a community edition that has been updated recently: http://gaming.yaktribe.org/community/vault/necromunda-community-edition-rulebook.1/

I don't have time at the moment to look through it though.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Tawa said:


> You'll not remember the Titan Legion Paint Set either then?


Sorry mate, few years left until I collect my pention so a few years before my time.


----------



## morfangdakka (Dec 31, 2006)

No the Flesh wash is still good. Just toss a penny into it and shake it really good and it will be okay. Man those were awesome paints good old enchanted blue you are sorely missed.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Tin Bitz, and hell yes, Flesh Wash was ace. The inks were brilliant.


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Vaz said:


> Sorry mate, few years left until I collect my pention so a few years before my time.


I also remember two - check that, TWO! - Land Raiders in a box, and boxes of thirty marines...... :cray:


----------



## cardyfreak (May 28, 2013)

BoggartBear said:


> Thanks Vaz, quite a comprehensive knowledge you have there. Upon googling the Necromunda box set I do seem to remember having the cardboard/plastic city structure. I wonder if I have enough of the stuff to have a go at the game.
> 
> i can't see any references to it in the few old White Dwarf issues I have (UK 175, 176, 178, 179, 181 and 188) must have been before their time even (1994/5).
> 
> Anyway thanks again. Now to go find the Necromunda rulebook.


Look no further than here. The yaktribe Vault has a massive collection of necromunda related articles, the link I've posted is for the awesome Community Edition ruleset, a much more balanced and intuitive set of rules. The old Living Rulebook (that GW used to host) is also on the site. There are also the rules for 'Confrontation', the precursor to Necromunda. The ruleset is horrendous but the twenty odd pages of fluff are great. The site also has a brilliant gang management system and fully automated post-battle sequence feature. And it's the most active place on the net for all things Necromunda!



morfangdakka said:


> No the Flesh wash is still good. Just toss a penny into it and shake it really good and it will be okay. Man those were awesome paints good old enchanted blue you are sorely missed.






Vaz said:


> Tin Bitz, and hell yes, Flesh Wash was ace. The inks were brilliant.



All of these paints are still available! Coat d'Arms were the old manufacturers for GW's paint range, and when GW stopped using them the paint range continued as the Cd'A Fantasy range! They're in the old flip too bottles and everything! It's like a whiff of the nineties the first time you pop one of the new bottles and get a whiff of the paint lol! Cd'A have three ranges, fantasy has pretty much all of the old paints but some are spread throughout the ww2 ranges. Here is a handy paint conversion chart for any interested parties. In the UK, Black Hat sell Cd'A, but you can also get them from Waylaid Games. True to form, every order I've put in has been waylaid however, sometimes there has been a month and a half lead time. Bah.


----------



## Veteran Sergeant (May 17, 2012)

The one fat IG model with a shotgun is the old Cadian Lieutenant. The other one (fist pumping with the bolter) was the Catachan Lieutenant.

Both great models.


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

I remember them coming out 

Memories :cray:


----------



## cardyfreak (May 28, 2013)

I've just finished converting the Cadian Lieutenant into a Guilder for Necromunda-








and I'm currently gathering the materials to make the Mike McVey Adeptus Arbites Chimera conversion from the old White Dwarf-








I'm using the head from that fat Catachan with the cigar and the body of a Mordian Leman Russ tank commander.


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

cardyfreak said:


> I've just finished converting the Cadian Lieutenant into a Guilder for Necromunda-


That is a fecking ace conversion. Have a cookie! :good:


----------



## BoggartBear (Aug 18, 2014)

Since this thread is still going I'll post a few more I found.


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Squats in power armour, ratling snipers, not sure but I don't think that's 40k, and Rogue Trader era SM chaplains left and right, SM in centre.

The shield on the left hand squat is actually a termie storm shield from the first box set.


----------



## BoggartBear (Aug 18, 2014)

I love the purple squat in power armour, they should bring em back. Shocked the bottom ones are SM, I thought they'd be chaos at least.


----------



## Veteran Sergeant (May 17, 2012)

The one on the left is a Squat in Exo-Armor (Squat equivalent of Terminator Armor). The one on the right is a Squat Techpriest.
http://www.solegends.com/citcat1989/c894204squats-00.jpg

Ratling snipers, as said.

Unknown.

The bottom three are all SM Chaplains. This was before the crozius became the standard for chaplains. You can see him here, bottom row, second from the left.

http://www.solegends.com/citcat1993usb40k/c1993us40kp0004-140121-01.jpg


----------



## BoggartBear (Aug 18, 2014)

Veteran Sergeant said:


> The one on the left is a Squat in Exo-Armor (Squat equivalent of Terminator Armor). The one on the right is a Squat Techpriest.
> http://www.solegends.com/citcat1989/c894204squats-00.jpg
> 
> Ratling snipers, as said.
> ...


Thanks everyone. Those old order sheets are useful, I also have the SM on the top row, 2nd from right.


----------



## cardyfreak (May 28, 2013)

Is he not called Tycho or something? A blood angels captain or something? I've got him too, i intend in using him as a base for a Spyrer patriarch conversion.


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

cardyfreak said:


> Is he not called Tycho or something? A blood angels captain or something? I've got him too, i intend in using him as a base for a Spyrer patriarch conversion.


Tycho was certainly based on him, but at the time he was just a generic BA captain mini.


----------



## morfangdakka (Dec 31, 2006)

Oh man I would love to have the squat in exo-armour I have been trying to get one of those for years.


----------



## BoggartBear (Aug 18, 2014)

morfangdakka said:


> Oh man I would love to have the squat in exo-armour I have been trying to get one of those for years.


Theres quite a few of em on ebay. Looks like it'd cost £50-£60 for a unit of 5 though. I'll probably end up selling the majority of this old stuff myself too.


----------



## Veteran Sergeant (May 17, 2012)

The funny part is, as a collector of Squats, the only models I never liked were the walking trash cans, lol.


----------



## BoggartBear (Aug 18, 2014)

Veteran Sergeant said:


> The funny part is, as a collector of Squats, the only models I never liked were the walking trash cans, lol.


When I was younger he'd roll up in a ball like Samus from Metroid and bounce around the area beating down on people... ah, imagination.

Really he's just an egg shaped terminator >< way to ruin the memories.


----------



## morfangdakka (Dec 31, 2006)

BoggartBear said:


> Theres quite a few of em on ebay. Looks like it'd cost £50-£60 for a unit of 5 though. I'll probably end up selling the majority of this old stuff myself too.


I know I had to look at the UK ebay to find some. The only ones I find on the US site want $200 for one.


----------

